# Is there a limit on personal firearm transfers?



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

I've heard you can only transfer 4 guns per year via fa10, I've also heard 5. However i have not seen anything on a credible website to support this. So if anyone knows for sure and could provide me with some insight I would appreciate it. I'm only asking because I'm leaving this wonderful state and am selling a lot of stuff so I want to make sure I dont break any laws.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Leaving? Smart man. 4 per year via fa-10 face to face. Through FFL, no limit.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

More than 1 in a week flags ATF for a review.


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone. 

For sale I have:
Sig P938
Rock Island 1911
Mossberg 30.06 bolt action
And possibly a sig P220 (think I'm just gunna keep that)

Everything is in good shape less than 500 rounds through the pistols, rifle has 40 rounds down it. Have extra mags/ holsters/ ammo to if interested in a package. Transfer has to be done at a shop


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Rock Island 1911 you say, pics and price?


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

$400 buyer pays transfer fee. It includes the original box original mag, and an additional 7 round mag. 
Also have a chip McCormick 10 round power mag, shooting star flush 8 round, and a Wilson combat 8 round, $35 for the 3, also have a crossbreed iwb holster for $25. Will sell everything together for $450. I live in raynham and work in devens could meet at a shop anywhere in between during the week.

Statement of Legal Compliance:

I will comply with all Federal and State Laws. If the firearm is to be shipped, you must provide me with a signed copy of your dealer's FFL (or your 03FFL if this is a Curio and Relic). For private party face-to-face transactions (only permitted by Fed law when both buyer and seller live in same state), I will meet all applicable state and federal laws.
When ammunition, magazines or other regulated items are sold/bought or traded as part of this transaction, I agree to follow all applicable local, state and federal laws and regulations pertaining to these items.


----------

